
U.S. Stocks Fall as Rate Decision Spurs Global Economy Concerns - cryoshon
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-18/u-s-index-futures-little-changed-as-investors-weigh-fed-policy
======
cryoshon
This is really funny to me.

First, the Fed tries to not spook the markets by raising interest rates,
deciding instead that the market would do better if interest rates stayed near
zero. Then, the market gets spooked by the Fed's decision to not spook them,
visualizing the previously noticed yet ignored global economic weakness.

How is it possible to make sane economic policy decisions when the market is
perpetually a skittish deer?

